# vitamin c



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hazel's breeder recommended Ester C (I believe it's easier to absorb). Hazel gets 500mg twice a day.


----------



## ginger&diego (Jan 8, 2010)

i'll try that as well-do you get that in a pill or powder form and is that the same that humans consume.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have never given vitamin C supplements, but we do give fish oil tablets and we use the kind for humans, which are 1000 mg. I find that it gives our dogs coats a huge boost and we have never had problems with dry or itchy skin while our dogs have been on it.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I get it in pill form (same as humans would take) and I put in with her dog food. She eats fast and I guess she doesn't notice them in with her dry nuggets


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I have been giving Vitamin C 500mg every day to Frankie.
He has mild HD and arthritis,which C has been known to help arthritic discomfort.
I do buy it at the drug store and he just eats it, he has been on it for about 9 mo. and he does move around much better than before. He doesn't take any pain meds now. We also give our Goldens Natrol's Omega-3 fish oil 1000mg daily.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

vitamin C is notorious for causing diarrhea, so if you notice loose stools, be sure to back off on the dose!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> Hazel's breeder recommended Ester C (I believe it's easier to absorb). Hazel gets 500mg twice a day.


Ditto here. Also recommended as per Mac's breeder.

I also give a 1000 mg omega 3 fish oil capsule.

The vitamin C is a chewable tablet that I buy at the supermarket in the "human" section. I haven't had a problem with loose stools with Mac, but considering that there are many people who write to report problems with their dogs, Hotel4Dogs makes a good point--if you see a problem, might want to back off and make an adjustment in the dosage.


----------



## ginger&diego (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks so much. i appreciate all of your helpful advice.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I also give the girls 500 mg Vit C each day and I use a human grade.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Yes, I have been giving Vitamin C 500mg every day to Frankie.
> He has mild HD and arthritis,which C has been known to help arthritic discomfort.
> I do buy it at the drug store and he just eats it, he has been on it for about 9 mo. and he does move around much better than before. He doesn't take any pain meds now. We also give our Goldens Natrol's Omega-3 fish oil 1000mg daily.


We, too use Vit C and for similar reasons. Riley has pano and it has really helped with her discomfort. We give 250 mg twice a day.


----------

